# released roosters



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

My son and nephew shot a few last weekend.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

Not too bad for hunting by myself without a dog.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Minersvillie WIA? I was told by dnr that is only got a few birds planted over 3 weeks ago?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

spacinout said:


> Not too bad for hunting by myself without a dog.


Ya, not bad for an area that doesn't look like good phez country.
By the way, what kind of pellet gun ya shooting there?


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

COWAN said:


> Ya, not bad for an area that doesn't look like good phez country.
> By the way, what kind of pellet gun ya shooting there?


It's a Franchi I-12.


----------

